# 'Breakfast with Santa' type event - how to organize workflow?



## mrbofus (Dec 3, 2013)

I volunteered to be the photographer at a 'Breakfast with Santa' event this weekend and this is my first time doing something like this.  I'm used to just shooting one or two people at a time, not a hundred people waiting in a line.  How should I organize my workflow?

I was envisioning something like at theme parks, where a photographer takes your picture, gives you a card with a unique URL on it, you can go to that URL later that day, look at the picture, and decide whether or not you want to buy the picture.  It's nice because no time is wasted needing to take down client information.

Since I'll potentially be taking pictures of a hundred (or more) kids with Santa, I'd like to avoid having to do anything that would make people get annoyed with wait times.  And having to write down people's names and contact information would definitely lengthen the wait a decent amount.

I have a Zenfolio account, but just the Premium level, not the Premium Business level.  The Premium Business level allows for unique code generation, but it requires contact information to be populated beforehand.  I have no idea who will be attending my event, so I can't fill out any contact information beforehand.  Here's their help page on what they offer, if it helps: ( http://help.zenfolio.com/customer/portal/articles/1282183-events )

I would VERY much appreciate any help/ideas/recommendations in how to set up my workflow at the event and after the event in terms of getting photos to the people.  Thank you!


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 3, 2013)

Not entirely sure how I'd go about it but, if I were shooting Santa with a line of people waiting to see him, I'd need one of the steps in the workflow to be "pour a shot"...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 3, 2013)

I haven't done this either, but I have seen a set up at youth sports tournaments where the photographer prints on site. Are you giving each family a picture of their child w/Santa or do they have the option to purchase? If they might buy later maybe it's worth setting up something online but it hardly seems worth it just for this one event. I don't know if you have the option to print there at the event or have anyone to help you run this (will they be having a party so participants will be there for awhile?).

I'd go early to get set up, or even go check out the place this week and see what you'll have to work with at the location.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 3, 2013)

Give them a card with the url and tell them to note the time - or have an assistant write the time. (Have a clock sitting there)
Then sort the pictures in the order they were taken.

Easy, peasy


----------



## CCericola (Dec 3, 2013)

I have only done prepay for this type of event. They fill out an envelope and pay via check, cash or credit card (assistant swipes the card and puts the receipt in the envelope. They hand the envelope to the photographer, the photographer takes the pics and notes the file numbers on the envelope. Rinse and repeat. Then back at the lab we process the photos, pick the best one, print the package they paid for and ship it out. 

Sometimes the checks bounce or they don't have enough cash in the envelope. These are problems lots of businesses have and you have to be prepared for these problems when you do prepay.

Another option would be have one gallery for the whole event. Hand out pre-made cards with the URL along with the disclaimer that everyone at the event that goes to the URL will be able to see everyone else's pictures as well as their own. But uptight people might not like that. 

Seriously , to all the over protective parents, nobody wants a picture of your bratty, snot-nosed kid. Chill out.


----------



## mrbofus (Dec 3, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> I haven't done this either, but I have seen a set up at youth sports tournaments where the photographer prints on site. Are you giving each family a picture of their child w/Santa or do they have the option to purchase? If they might buy later maybe it's worth setting up something online but it hardly seems worth it just for this one event. I don't know if you have the option to print there at the event or have anyone to help you run this (will they be having a party so participants will be there for awhile?).
> 
> I'd go early to get set up, or even go check out the place this week and see what you'll have to work with at the location.



Unfortunately, I don't think printing at the event will be an option.  I don't have the equipment to do that, and since I'm volunteering for the event, I'd rather not have to purchase several hundred dollars worth of stuff.

I believe they are either pre-paying or paying at the door.  I think one print is being included with the admission price, but I was hoping to set something up so they could buy additional prints online.  Ideally, it would be just their kid, but I think I'll have to end up going with a gallery of everyone's pictures.


----------



## mrbofus (Dec 3, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Give them a card with the url and tell them to note the time - or have an assistant write the time. (Have a clock sitting there)
> Then sort the pictures in the order they were taken.
> 
> Easy, peasy



I was hoping to let the people only see their kids' photos, but it seems like I'll just have to go with a gallery with everyone's pictures in it.  And I won't have an assistant; it's just me volunteering for doing the photos.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 3, 2013)

I did elementary school retakes for my kid's school for three years, for the kids who missed picture day, so I only had to deal with the kids, and no Santa, and no parents. I used the camera's image file numbering to keep track of each kid's name and the shots associated with. One tip I have learned is that even a FEW data bits can help with ID's, like bl/glas for "blond, with eyeglasses", or rdtop for "red top"...ANYTHING descriptive can help if ID's get mixed up somehow. MomCane for "mom with a candy cane" or MW3/bbg is Man and WIFE, 3 KIDS, BOY/BOY/GIRL".

HAVE FUN! If the crowd is huge, you'd better set a shot limit, and make it realistic, as in, "we take four shots". Rest assured, there's a chance that there will be a few people who expect much more than others, and who expect an unrealistic effort on your part.


----------



## mrbofus (Dec 3, 2013)

CCericola said:


> I have only done prepay for this type of event. They fill out an envelope and pay via check, cash or credit card (assistant swipes the card and puts the receipt in the envelope. They hand the envelope to the photographer, the photographer takes the pics and notes the file numbers on the envelope. Rinse and repeat. Then back at the lab we process the photos, pick the best one, print the package they paid for and ship it out.
> 
> Sometimes the checks bounce or they don't have enough cash in the envelope. These are problems lots of businesses have and you have to be prepared for these problems when you do prepay.
> 
> ...




I think I will end up having to go with one gallery for the whole event.  I was hoping to do unique codes for everyone so parents don't get weirded/freaked out, but they'll just have to deal, I guess.

Unfortunately, the people won't be paying me; I'm volunteering to do the photos.  The group putting on the event is taking some pre-payments for the event and also payments at the door.


----------



## mrbofus (Dec 3, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I did elementary school retakes for my kid's school for three years, for the kids who missed picture day, so I only had to deal with the kids, and no Santa, and no parents. I used the camera's image file numbering to keep track of each kid's name and the shots associated with. One tip I have learned is that even a FEW data bits can help with ID's, like bl/glas for "blond, with eyeglasses", or rdtop for "red top"...ANYTHING descriptive can help if ID's get mixed up somehow. MomCane for "mom with a candy cane" or MW3/bbg is Man and WIFE, 3 KIDS, BOY/BOY/GIRL".
> 
> HAVE FUN! If the crowd is huge, you'd better set a shot limit, and make it realistic, as in, "we take four shots". Rest assured, there's a chance that there will be a few people who expect much more than others, and who expect an unrealistic effort on your part.



So do you just write down the image file number on a piece of paper and then the person's contact information?  I'm just concerned about the line getting really long since I won't have someone to help me take down that information.  And are you doing the prints yourself and getting them to the people or are you giving them digital copies?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 3, 2013)

I used a clipboard and had each "set" numbered, with some blanks for the subject's name, brief description, and most-essentially, the DSC_ file numbers associated with each sitting.

Not sure how you plan on working out the details, or how images will be viewed on the web or what, but my suggestion would be to MAKE SURE the camera's numbering sequence does NOT re-set to 0001.JPG when new memory cards are inserted; again, this is apart of the brief descriptor idea. IF, as in "if" there's a mess-up, you have a name, a family description, and file numbers for each person or family's sitting.

Start the day at file number DSC_0001.jpg and shoot to DSC_0004.JPG for the first sitting; bring in the next group, shoot, and note their file numbers on the clipboard. You should try and get a family name, and an e-mail address, and a phone number for each group. With a brief description of the group, like MW2/gg, you'll be able to know who is who, and what the family makeup is. If it's JUST kids with Santa, as it often is, jot down a quick subject description, like G10/B8, Bears, meaning Girl, 10 years, boy 8 years, one of them wearing a Bears jersey....or carrying teddy bears! lol.


----------



## mrbofus (Dec 3, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I used a clipboard and had each "set" numbered, with some blanks for the subject's name, brief description, and most-essentially, the DSC_ file numbers associated with each sitting.
> 
> Not sure how you plan on working out the details, or how images will be viewed on the web or what, but my suggestion would be to MAKE SURE the camera's numbering sequence does NOT re-set to 0001.JPG when new memory cards are inserted; again, this is apart of the brief descriptor idea. IF, as in "if" there's a mess-up, you have a name, a family description, and file numbers for each person or family's sitting.
> 
> Start the day at file number DSC_0001.jpg and shoot to DSC_0004.JPG for the first sitting; bring in the next group, shoot, and note their file numbers on the clipboard. You should try and get a family name, and an e-mail address, and a phone number for each group. With a brief description of the group, like MW2/gg, you'll be able to know who is who, and what the family makeup is. If it's JUST kids with Santa, as it often is, jot down a quick subject description, like G10/B8, Bears, meaning Girl, 10 years, boy 8 years, one of them wearing a Bears jersey....or carrying teddy bears! lol.




Thanks for your input!

It look like I'll definitely be going this route.  I'll have to talk to the person in charge of the event and see if we're just doing one print and whether or not I'm responsible for that or if we're doing digital.  *sigh*  I wish people could organize and communicate better; asking for a volunteer photographer a week before the event is not ideal (especially when the event itself hasn't even been fully planned).


----------



## tirediron (Dec 3, 2013)

Very much like the 'Pets with Santa' shoot that I do every year in support of one of the local animal rescue groups.  We have two volunteers at the front to write down name, telephone #, etc.  They also write down a sequential number of a piece of paper.  They bring that back to the shooting area, and the first shot is always has the # in it.  Once I get home then I process everything and sort into individual client directories (usually around 200 -250 sessions) and burn to CD for pick-up at the sponsoring store.  For your event, I'd probably just do a lightroom gallery and point the clients to that.


----------



## MDWine (Dec 4, 2013)

Don't forget to come back and let us know how it went!  (I'd try to get an assistant if you can at all!  ... even if only for moral support!)
Good luck, have fun!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 4, 2013)

Maybe you could have them write down their contact info. while they're in line? then hand it to you so you don't have to take time to write it down but could add a note as needed. 

Since the organization is taking prepayments and would be taking payments at the door - what are participants paying for? one image or do they have a choice? are they all paying the same amount? I'd probably want to find out if the organization has a plan as to how the photos would be provided and maybe ask for a copy of any flyer or handout.

Edit - On second thought I wonder if _they_ should be handling making the photos available to those who pay so you would provide the photos to the organization and let them distribute them (maybe by emailing a link or however they want to make them available). I'm thinking maybe people could be in line just for their child to see Santa but wouldn't necessarily be buying a photo.


----------



## mrbofus (Dec 5, 2013)

MDWine said:


> Don't forget to come back and let us know how it went!  (I'd try to get an assistant if you can at all!  ... even if only for moral support!)
> Good luck, have fun!!




I will try and remember to report back!  I wish I could get an assistant!  Unfortunately, that doesn't seem to be in the cards for this event.


----------



## mrbofus (Dec 5, 2013)

So the people will be paying $10 for two digital pictures (I'm just going to put all the pictures up in a gallery on Zenfolio).  This way, I don't need to get contact info for the people and they can do whatever they want with the pictures.  The pricing was set by the organization.  

Just out of curiosity, what are everyone's thoughts/opinions on the pricing?  Doing some off-the-cuff math, that seems to be rather low, in my opinion, especially if photography is your main occupation.  Then again, I just do photography as a hobby, so I don't know what is "normal" pricing.


----------

